#ubuntu-design 2012-07-12
<mpt> Just completed: Design for LUKS disk encryption in the Ubuntu installer. <http://goo.gl/91qR7>
<mpt> Just completed: Redesign of debconf progress presentation <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#debconf-progress> and what happens when you try to close a window in a hung application <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker#close-hang>.
#ubuntu-design 2013-07-10
<mpt> Ergh, I suck at sketching the Ubuntu shape. :-)
#ubuntu-design 2013-07-12
<mpt> katie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StatusBar
<katie> mpt, thanks , that's exactly what I was after
<katie> mpt, love the tortoise
<mpt> :-)
<xnox> mpt: turtle is "G+" for GPRS connectivity, without EDGE extensions.
<mpt> xnox, I don't understand what you mean by "is"
<xnox> mpt: oh, sorry, i jumped a step: i am looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-indicator
<xnox> (clearly somebody should invent eye-follow-focus-over-irc)
<mpt> xnox, sure, I understand the context
<xnox> "a tortoise (or something else?) if it is slower than EDGE" is GPRS usually denoted with "G+"
#ubuntu-design 2016-07-13
<sladen> jamiey: JMulholland: mpt: could you give Marcus a T-1 hour poke if he's in the office (and any of you are)
<JMulholland> sladen: sure
<jamiey> sladen Will do :)
<sladen> jamiey: jamiey: mpt: could you ask Marcus to try clicking the icon in the top-right, accept the external guests into the call
<jamiey> Sure, I just need to find him… 
<jamiey> sladen all done, I think you're in :-)
<sladen> jamiey: wooo!
<sladen> jamiey: thankyou
